# Food Safety News - 04/17/2022 FSIS: More testing not preventing



## daveomak.fs (Apr 17, 2022)

FSIS: More testing not preventing​By Carl Custer on Apr 17, 2022 12:05 am
– OPINION- This column addresses Docket No. FSIS-2019-0023 “Changes to the Salmonella Verification Testing Program: Proposed Performance Standards for Salmonella in Raw Comminuted Pork and Intact or Non-Intact Pork Cuts and Related Agency Verification” For more information, or to comment on the docket, click here. Comments close on April 18. The introductory paragraph, “Salmonella bacteria are... Continue Reading


Hong Kong surveillance system detects 2,000 incidents in 2021​By News Desk on Apr 17, 2022 12:03 am
About 2,200 food incidents were detected in 2021 in a system used to monitor issues outside Hong Kong. The Centre for Food Safety (CFS) uses the Food Incident Surveillance System (FISS) to record events and examine the potential domestic impact on the local community. More than 2,000 incidents were identified in 2020. CFS reviews import... Continue Reading


2022 Food Safety Summit offering five pre-event courses for certifications​By News Desk on Apr 17, 2022 12:01 am
The 2022 Food Safety Summit organizers have announced five pre-event courses to be offered on Monday, May 9, 2022. The 2022 Food Safety Summit is scheduled for May 10-12 at the Donald E. Stephens Convention Center in the Chicago suburb of Rosemont, IL. The annual event brings more than 1,000 attendees from industry, government and... Continue Reading


----------

